# Ice Fishing Shelter / Tent



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm looking to buy an Ice fishing shelter this year and I'm wondering if anyone has some advice or experience they can offer regarding brands, models or features.

I'll be pulling it by foot most of the time but may have access to a 4 wheeler occassionally. It should probably hold at least 3 people. 

Any tips, advice, or suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

By something light if your on foot. I'de recommend the 4 man Eskimo Quickfish or the 4 man Eastman Ice Cube. They only run $150 and sometimes you can find them on ebay for a good deal. I just bought an extra one for $100.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Shelters like the Ice Cube are becoming very popular. They are light and have room for 3 to 4 people.
They don't have a floor so you cary it with the pack straps or pull it in your sled.
The only draw back that I have found, is they are hard to set up and secure to the ice in wind.
The cost is lower than other shelters with also makes them attractive.
If you have never had a shelter, you will find that you only use then when it's very cold or in storms.
Most of the time you will want to fish out in the beauty of the area and in the sun.
PS, they also make a good potty for shy anglers.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

they also make it fun to block out all of the light on a clear water lake so you can see the fish below you. great way to learn fish-behavior!


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

This Poo Pie sounds like knows what hes talking about. I have to agree its great to be able to see the fish and watch what is working. Poops we should hook up and go fishing sometime. Im off to Mexico to fish from a kayak on the ocean. I will let you know when i get back, Lets do scofield!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks puddles and welcome to the forum!! Are you saying you want me to go to Mexico and fish out of your kayak, sounds kinda broke-backish....I'm in, well as long as you only post the fishing report!!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> sounds kinda broke-backish....I'm in,


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Would lilke to have another fisherman in mexico with me, but my wife wouldnt like another body in bed with us. Scofield should be hot when i get home, have to get the bone to join us at the lake!


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it.

I've heard that having a floor in the ice shelter can make it warmer by getting you off the cold ice, is there any truth to that? I've got some pretty good boots and don't generally get cold feet when I'm ice fishing so I'm not sure how important the floor would be. 

Grandpa D, thanks for the heads-up about the potential difficulty setting shelters like the Ice Cube. "Ease of use" is high on my priority list so I may need to think twice about those types of shelters. The last thing I want to be doing on the ice is fussing around with my shelter.

So, I think my priority list would look something like this:
1. ease of use
2. weight
3. cost

Are there other things I should consider?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh, one more question: is it possible to move shelters from hole to hole (short distances) without breaking them down and resetting them up? I'm thinking the ones with floors should be stable enough but maybe not the ones without floors? Like everyone does, I like to move around a bit once I get to my "honey hole".

Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

One factor that is overlooked are the zippers.
I have a frabill that opens from both ends. The zipper on one end broke last year. The shelter is useless until I replace the zipper.
If you find a shelter that has metal zippers, they will last longer than plastic zippers like mine.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

sliverflick said:


> Oh, one more question: is it possible to move shelters from hole to hole (short distances) without breaking them down and resetting them up? I'm thinking the ones with floors should be stable enough but maybe not the ones without floors? Like everyone does, I like to move around a bit once I get to my "honey hole".
> 
> Thanks!


move mine around a bunch without breaking it down, kinda sucks if there's lots of snow..mine has a floor,frabill xl.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A lot ofthe shelters on the market are easy to move from one place to another. As you said, shelters with floors move rather easily and most of the pop up's can be moved without much of a problem . 
Some shelters require being secured to the ice with large screws. These shelters will take a bit longer to move and reset, but their not too bad.
The wind will always be a factor in moving a shelter.
My Frabill Hideout is a half floor unit and even in wind, can easily be moved around.
Keeping it in place in the wind is sometimes a bit of a problem though. It likes to move with the wind, if there isn't enough weight inside to hold it in place.


----------

